# XMLRPC für Java



## Apfelsinenkern (4. Aug 2014)

Welche Empfehlungen habt ihr für XMLRPC Apis für Java? Oder gibt es da eine hauseigene?


----------



## JavaMeister (4. Aug 2014)

In java verwenden wir SOAP oder REST.


----------



## Apfelsinenkern (4. Aug 2014)

JavaMeister hat gesagt.:


> In java verwenden wir SOAP oder REST.



Ist mir klar. Nur hab ich bei meinem Problem nicht SOAP und REST als Option, sondern nur XMLRPC.


----------



## dzim (5. Aug 2014)

Du musst also so etwas wie den Vorgänger von SOAP verwenden, sehe ich das richtig?

Wenn ja, dann würde ich den Projekt-Lead mal fragen, warum er einen quasi veralteten "Standard" verwenden muss und was gegen z.B. REST spricht (mit SOAP möchte ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr arbeiten müssen!). Das man die Daten in XML- oder JSON-Form (je nachdem, was einem mehr liegt, obwohl das in Java eigentlich nur noch kosmetischer Natur ist und maximal aus der Performance der De-/Serialisierung heraus entschieden werden sollte), versendet/empfängt steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Evtl. auch interessant wäre ProtoBuf.

Und ich frage mich immer wieder, warum die Leute kein Google nutzen können :-D
Suche: "XMLRPC".
Erster Treffer: XML-RPC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Hat nen grossen Abschnitt mit dem Titel "Java"... Hm, was könnte dort wohl beschrieben werden...

Suche: "xmlrpc java".
Treffer á la: XML-RPC Examples 

Savvy?

Was lernen wir daraus? Wer Google (oder Bing, Yahoo, ...) benutzen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. ;-)

Nichts für Ungut, war nur irgendwie ne Steilvorlage für Häme...


----------

